# Winter motorhoming



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

We have been out looking for a new motorhome that we can use in Europe in the Alps in the winter and have looked at the Frankia and Carthago which are both double floored and can be ordered with Alde heating. We also looked at some Euromobiles which had double floors but were very disappointed to see areas around the wheel arches inside the double floor to have no insulation at all. Could anyone give us advice on what to look for and which is the best vehicles for the winter. Has anyone had any problems with Frankia or Carthago freezing up in the winter?
Thanks


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

have you looked at Hymer? Any german should be winterised


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

hi Darach
I Have a hymer 614 been in the alps last winter lowest temp -18 no problems I had a 584 Hymer before my 614 and had no problems also at high levels -19 and before that I had a rapido coach built in Scotland -22 the coldest I have ever been in a Motorhome the drain pipe from the rapido froze up it was the only pipe exposeded so got some pipe laging and this cured the problem.
Clipper


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

Hello there,

Something I responded to the other day here >>>Click Here for Link<<<

Just in-case you don't get many replies to this post, sure you will find some info here.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just to beat the drum for the British marques, my 2006 Kontiki spent winter 2007 in northern Italy where the van and I remained warm and snug. 

The water pump thing did burst, but I am certain this was nothing to do with the weather as the pump was between double floors and had a Truma warm air pipe in close proximity. 

Russell


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Our Frankia is designed for temps to -15c. We've managed -9c without any problems whatsoever.
We have the Alde system installed and would never consider going back to a blown air system again. It gives an even spread of heat throughout the the whole van (inc the garage) without the dreaded cold spots we used to get with the Truma.
Bob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Batch said:


> have you looked at Hymer? Any german should be winterised


Not all, unfortunately.

While among the mentioned brands all Frankia, Carthago and Euramobil are indeed fully winterized, some (entry-level) Hymers, as well as certain Dethleffs, Knaus or Bürstner models, are not.

Having said that, I have to admit that the last 2 "winters" in Germany hardly required full winterisation, except maybe in high altitudes... :?

A double floor is very good in winter, but make sure that not only the waste water tank, but also its emptying valve, lies within the heated area.

Anyway, the most important heat sink in any motorhome is always the cab, and here especially the windscreen. Compared to this, uninsulated wheel arches are not more than a minor annoyance. And something that can easily be changed DIY.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

